# 2013 Hunting Dog Thread



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

As season fast approaches, it's time to start getting those pooches back into the rhythm of things if you haven't already!!

Post a pic of whatever pooch you'll be hunting over this year...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This is Jadie, my 5.5 year old female yellow lab:


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Cash. My 2 year old


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

A coule from last season..


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

*My little girl*

This will be Reed's second season. She did well for a pup that was 6 months old opening day last year.


----------



## Mason m (Aug 7, 2011)

*This will be Drakes first duck season can't wait to see how he does!*


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Partner in crime*

Deke 2.5 years old..


----------



## plhsurfer (Jun 28, 2005)

Kona 18 months old.. 1st season this year


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## fishag04 (Mar 30, 2006)

This will be Dixie's second year and I can't freaking wait....



















Here she is with her new Pointer cousin Birdie. Hopefully she gets into the game some this year as well.


----------



## gnspeed (Jan 31, 2012)

Max at 9 months


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

All these young dogs are awesome. My girl 'Sweet' will be representing all the seniors out there for her 7th year. 

At 8 she is only wound up like a two day clock now, but this could be her last season since being diagnosed with spondylosis last year. Hate to admit it but I am seeing more signs of the disease in her physical health and I don't want to jeopardize her well being for a stupid duck. This girls been to good to me. 

Good luck to all and come on cooler weather!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Gus (8) reporting for duty. At his age, he's fully automated. Probably got this season and next before retirement, though I plan on phasing Lucy (aka Goosie) in a few trips here and there too.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Good looking group of dogs!! Hope everyone has a great season!!

This is Si, a 10 month old Deutsch Drahthaar, and this will be our first season.


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

this drake this will be his second season he will be 2 in September 
I'm not sure who is more excited me or the dog!









KEEP CALM AND CHIVE ON!!


----------



## Will_R (May 1, 2011)

This will be Milo's 2nd season. He is a 2 and a half year old golden retriever.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Here are a few of our dogs from last year and a couple that will be starting their careers in teal season this year.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sue*

*Sue is (4) this year .. *


----------



## G K Chambers (Aug 12, 2005)

Favorite from last year:


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Great pics everyone! Hope this season is excellent and we all have great pics to post at the end. I'm ready!!!!!


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

Gater will be three this year.



Grabbed that spoon in mid air.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

My Vizsla Dash Rip Rock is raring to go on all fronts.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't wait.


----------



## sotx23 (May 4, 2010)

Wonder Labs Rooster Cogburn....... Rooster


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

My Flact-coated retriever Beaux









And my lovely girlfriend, they both hunt


----------



## Sawemoffshort08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Last season.


----------



## Sawemoffshort08 (Oct 4, 2012)

Late season spoon bill.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Good lookin dogs fellas!! Let's keep this rolling...

Here are a few more of my girl from seasons past!


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

*Crash*

My girl Crash is at the trainer now getting back in shape after being lazy all summer....


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Deke*

Last season hunts


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

axsbilly said:


> Last season hunts


 We are hunting with Jadie instead of Deke a few times this year!!!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*coop getting stretched back out!*

The slug finally abscessed enough to be cut out last week...and he is like a new dog. Gotta get some strength back in the leg...but like all labs...he knows its getting close!


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

I always love the hunting dog pics! Here is my dog Scout. She is 4.5 years old and prefers fur to feathers.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Drake Plantations Rapid Fire Rio "Rio"


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

You could at least give the photographer of the top (action) picture credit for making the rat tail dog look good! LOL


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Abby, my 6.5yr old GSP is ready to get some birds... She recently discovered Costa's...


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

This will be their first season hunting. 11 month old Brittany and 9 month old Shorthair


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

My best hunting buddy "sarge".
Going on 6 years old now.. time flies


----------



## nick18 (Nov 21, 2009)

Sam taking a pintail to my dad


----------



## ccash (Apr 18, 2013)

*Heidi... 11 weeks*

Our little HeidiBug!!! She will chase that pink duck as many times as you will throw it!


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

Just picked this guy up this morning, hoping to debut him next dove season.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

TXWingStinger said:


> Just picked this guy up this morning, hoping to debut him next dove season.


 Awesome!! Congrats on your new pup! Starting training and watching them learn is one of my favorite parts about owning/trainging my lab...


----------



## Feathershredder (Nov 29, 2009)

*Deuce*

this will be his 5th season.


----------



## golfpro02 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Her first dove at about 4 months old*

One more of Reed. This was opening day of dove season last year with a mouth full of feathers.


----------



## DFerg (Jul 19, 2007)

Here are a few of my favorite from last season....


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ incredible pics...


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

WUnderwood said:


> ^^^ incredible pics...


x2 Very nice pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## TXWingStinger (Oct 30, 2011)

My boy Cash, 9 weeks old today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

Cash and Chica (Litter mates) on a double retrieve this morning.


----------



## AlvinDucksUnlimited (Jun 7, 2006)

*Deke*

Here is a couple of hunts with Deke so far this teal season!


----------



## wennis1 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is Duke who will be 5 in October. He can't wait until the regular season opener.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

*War Paint!!*


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Black Max


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

Awesome fishing buddy too!


----------



## huntfishtx (Sep 18, 2012)

Jolene had a great season last year and I'm excited to see how she does this year! Unfortunately we haven't been able to take her out during teal season because she got ran over by a truck about a month ago and broke a couple ribs. But she's one of the toughest dogs i know and she's looking like she's gonna be ready real soon!!


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking forward to this season with Star!


----------



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*Trieve*

Trieve is a Brute chocolate female and is pushing 1 1/2 yrs old and is doing great so far in teal season


----------



## CROSBYMAN (Apr 2, 2010)

*Trieve*

Sorry pic didnt load


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

No dog now , had to put Sadie down a couple months ago she was 13 and ready to go to the great marsh in the sky. Here's a pic of her last year, took her on her last hunt she actually retrieved 2 birds, a slow walk out there and back Lol.... and a pic several years ago in her prime. I do be missin er'!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bearkat said:


> Looking forward to this season with Star!


awesome boykin. Most people do not know this is probably one of the best duck dogs out there today.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

This is my 2.5 year old Vizsla, "Carolina Cash" aka Cash. He is still working on the finer parts of retrieving but we may get him in the field for a little quail hunting this year. He loves to point out anything.


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

My boy Watson. He's got a busted wheel but he hardly notices it. Three weeks down one to go. I'm hoping to get him on some late season dove but he will have to wait for next season to get after ducks.


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks Dixie! I really love the Boykin. Lots of dog in a small package. Good looking vizsla you have. Good luck with the quail hunting.

Hope your pup heals up quick nsea. Where is he from?


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

*New chessie*

Here's honey. She'll be a year this week


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=543217


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Mac is 9 months and hopefully ready to go! We missed Teal season so we will see how we do on big ducks!


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

New pup Dixie, 10 months old, first day home


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

This is Cruz after opening weekend of dove season. He has had a pretty tough go at life but somehow pulls through each time he is dealt a ruff hand. This is his 7th season and he's definitely no spring chicken but s hell of s worker.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mazy 2 years old.


----------



## C4E (Jul 9, 2008)

*The Fur Crewe*

Ace, Rio, and "Hand"


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

My little Boykin, Daisy Duke. She's 7 months old.


----------



## nsea (Feb 25, 2013)

Bearkat, he is from Greg Copeland at Texas Trace kennels. Good guy, knows his dogs and puts a lot of work into producing high quality hunting dogs. I may have to get another in a year or two. He is that good and quite the lady's man. Its like a party on 3.5 legs yet knows when to turn it on and off. That first picture is him at work with me.


----------



## GET N BENT (May 23, 2013)

"Banjo" This will be his third season.


----------



## oceanhokie (Dec 9, 2010)

This is my 11 month old buddy Tugboat. He's all trained up and I'm itching to get him hunting, now if anyone knows where to duck or dove hunt in northern Virginia help a brother out!

PS - this picture was second before he decided he needed to deposit some floaters into the river. was pretty funny stuff


----------



## jeffrush (Jan 14, 2010)

All nice looking pups. I don't have a picture to post. But Sadie is a 7yr old choclate. Last Sunday was her last hunt and she loved it. Let her out Monday night she took off running in the back yard made a wrong turn and tore her cruciate. She'll now be a full time couch potato instead of part time.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

*Sue in September 2013*

*Sue In September 2013 ...*


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

This will be Deets 2nd season.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

This is beauxs second season.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Matty Girl this(her first) teal season. Turned 1yo on Aug 31st.

***FIRST HUNT EVER***

















Couple more from season


















Hagen showing off retrieving 2 teal at a time


----------



## N2Fowl (Jan 6, 2011)

"Remi" she is 7months old and doing great!!


----------



## Quackinstackin (Apr 4, 2013)

My girl Oakley 2 1/2 years old


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Jadie from Teal Season...


----------



## Camcopelin (Dec 10, 2012)

*Lab*

This is a buds dog we took last season brad moody


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

Dove finally moving into our area this weekend. Nice to cool down a little helping the dog smell while not panting so hard.


----------



## clchristian3 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Cash*

13 weeks old 27 lbs. Off to hunting school in January.


----------



## BuckAgs (Mar 24, 2010)

*Finley- First Full Year*

I got my hunting buddy as a Christmas present so he is heading into his first full season. I did break him in a little bit at the end of last year. First water retrieve was at 11 weeks on a live duck. I was a proud dad.


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

Barkley will be two next month. She's already got started this year on the doves.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Did a little waterdog photography this weekend as Axsbilly was practicing dock jumping with his pup Deke...


----------



## Antler Addict (Jul 20, 2013)

*Beaux's now ready for the big birds !*


----------

